# Calculating jobseekers allowance



## sharonf (23 Feb 2009)

Im being means tested for ja at the moment and my partner is working. As far as im reading on the net the calculation goes as follows.... assesable means minus 20 euro for a max of 3 days(60 euro) and then get 60% of this and minus it from a full claimants rate which is 204 euro roughly. Any extras for qualified children or aldult to be added on also but surely this isnt right? it would leave most people with absolutely nothing unless you were single? I would really appreciate someones help on this as I am in big trouble if this is the case.


----------



## Swallows (23 Feb 2009)

hi Sharonf, You will be means tested on your partners earnings and your savings. I'm not clear what you mean by " 3 days and 60% etc. This looks like you are working part time? But depending on what your partner earns( if his earnings are high ) then the less you get I'm afraid. Thats how it works.

Yes sometimes you can be better off living alone!


----------



## sharonf (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your help. It said on the net that calculating my partners means was done this way(60%) etc, I think it is calculated the same way as If I was working part time. I wouldnt consider his wages to be high..450 a week before petrol although I know travel isnt taken into account. Do you have any rough ideas as to wat I might get? We also have two kids...no savings


----------



## Swallows (24 Feb 2009)

Hi Sharonf, it's impossible for me to work out how much you are entitled to. If you go to the citizens information website there is up to date information there. 

www.CitizensInformation.ie


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2009)

Or www.welfare.ie


----------

